# Coffee shops



## StuarTT (May 7, 2002)

That charge exorbitant amounts of money for pseudo-nouvelle cuisine sandwiches (13.50 for 2 coffees and 2 sandwiches) and after having asked for the bill say "sorry, but we don't take 50 pound notes".

Fuck off and get me a good bacon sarnie instead of sun-dried tomato and hand-picked risotto from the fucking left slope of the second mountain from the left that someone in the marketing department was extra special.


----------



## XXMetal (Jan 20, 2004)

:lol:

Know what you mean. I've stop going to Starbucks.



StuarTT said:


> ...instead of sun-dried tomato and hand-picked risotto from the fucking left slope of the second mountain from the left that someone in the marketing department was extra special.


Is that the mountain behind you :wink:


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hand picked risotto - yuck messy.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

In Holland you get value for money in coffee shops.


----------



## SteveS (Oct 20, 2003)

phil said:


> In Holland you get value for money in coffee shops.


Or recall that you did .


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Absolute rip off they ALL are.

I've found one that is quite cheap and does good food.

Had a panini and snapple in there yesterday with a friend and it cost me Â£5.

That's what it should cost not Â£7. :x


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

You mean to say none of you don't take a nice foil wrapped pre done the night before sarnie with a flask to work with a wagon wheel or blue ribbon wafer bar? ... LOL...  :wink:.

P.S. And no I don't do this for my hubby and I for our work days .


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

StuarTT said:


> Fuck off and get me a good bacon sarnie instead of sun-dried tomato and hand-picked risotto


How are you doing with your weight management? :wink:

They want to keep you healthy and slim, because if you get too much overfat, you will die too young and they will lose you as a customer.


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

Vlastan stop being a goody too shoes and being healthy! :roll: You know you like a good greasy fry up along with a greasy kebab or two!


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

I do enjoy them. But I don't eat them as I am on a diet now. :wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> In Holland you get value for money in coffee shops.


..and very hungry.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

My views on Latte Culture are well known here. :wink:

Anyway BOYCOTT STARBUCKS, COSTA, Pret a Wanker etc.

Bring back proper cafes and milk bars.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

garyc said:


> My views on Latte Culture are well known here. :wink:
> 
> Anyway BOYCOTT STARBUCKS, COSTA, Pret a Wanker etc.
> 
> Bring back proper cafes and milk bars.


The building I work in has its own Starbucks franchise on the ground floor. Probably because T Mobile provide the Wifi hotspots for Starbucks in the UK, or summat...

So I can go down a couple of flights of stairs, and return to my desk a couple of minutes later with a venti skinny latte...

The good thing is, I'm not paying Starbucks prices too


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > My views on Latte Culture are well known here. :wink:
> ...


My lot leverage PR stuff fron SBs also. But that doesnt stop me venting my spleen on a Saturady in my time. :wink:

ps however, next time I am in Hatfield - I may allow you to buy me aflapaccinolteeburgerdrizzlemonstercalorieateryblocker though, whilst I check out that Z....


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

jampott said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > My views on Latte Culture are well known here. :wink:
> ...


My girlfriend worked in Lands End in America a year or two ago and they too had their own Starbucks!!

Not a good thing for a girl who used to have at least 3 a day of them!!

I don't know what all the fuss is about as i don't like coffee!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

phil said:


> In Holland you get value for money in coffee shops.


.. and they offer such a variety as well


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> phil said:
> 
> 
> > In Holland you get value for money in coffee shops.
> ...


There's always cake


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

phil said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > phil said:
> ...


"Let them est cake."


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

but can you have it AND eat it?

Costa Coffee chocolate twists - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

A friend of mine looked into buying a coffee shop and selling stuff at a reasonable price, but it turns out that you can't make it economically viable if you do.

Decided then that the last thing the world needed was another overpriced coofee shop.


----------



## L8_0RGY (Sep 12, 2003)

Kell said:


> A friend of mine looked into buying a coffee shop and selling stuff at a reasonable price, but it turns out that you can't make it economically viable if you do.
> 
> Decided then that the last thing the world needed was another overpriced coofee shop.


Exactly, i've got Starbucks, Caffe Nero, "Delicatessen", "Fileric", Cafe Milan and a few others i can't remember the name of just down the road my office is on.

Makes picking where to have lunch a real dilemma but as you can see, it is overcrowded with them.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> My views on Latte Culture are well known here. :wink:
> 
> Anyway BOYCOTT STARBUCKS, COSTA, Pret a Wanker etc.
> 
> Bring back proper cafes and milk bars.


I can't agree enough - I went into one of these 'lifestyle' outlets the other day and the simple word 'coffee' did not appear on their list of drinks at all


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Do you watch Grumpy Old Men? The BBC Show - not the film.


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Kell
Don't need to m8, this place is far, far grumpier!
And you don't have to put up with looking at the ugly mothers either.


----------



## garvin (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> Do you watch Grumpy Old Men? The BBC Show - not the film.


My real name is not Garvin ...................... it's Victor ................. Victor Meldrew


----------

